# Post your amiibo collection!



## lars708 (Sep 1, 2015)

I think that the title is enough to describe this thread! Go ahead and post your amiibo collection! I am really curious to see which amiibo you all managed to get. 

Oh and here is my collection if somebody wants to know it:

amiibo figures:

- Mario
- Peach
- Luigi
- Yoshi
- Toad
- Bowser
- Wario
- Donkey Kong
- Rosalina
- Fox
- Jigglypuff
- Link
- Ganondorf
- Kirby
- Marth
- Villager
- Palutena
- Zelda
- King Dedede
- Diddy Kong
- Dark Pit
- Zero Suit Samus
- Dr. Mario
- Bowser Jr. 
- Pikachu
- 30th anniversary 8-bit Mario - Classic colours
- Duck Hunt-Duo
- R.O.B.
- Mr. Game & Watch
- Inkling Boy
- Inkling Girl
- 30th anniversary 8-bit Mario - Modern colours
- Olimar
- Samus
- Inkling Squid
- Peach (Super Mario Bros. collection, thanks to The Pennifer <3)
- Mega Yarn Yoshi
- Lucina
- Robin
- Ness
- PAC-MAN

amiibo cards:

- Isabelle
- Tom Nook
- DJ K.K.
- Sable
- Kapp'n
- Resetti
- Joan
- Timmy
- Digby
- Harriet
- Redd
- Luna
- Saharah
- Tortimer
- Lyle
- Lottie
- Cheri
- Jambette
- Tiffany
- Sheldon
- Bluebear
- Kabuki
- Puck
- Winnie
- Opal
- Bangle
- Monique
- T-Bone
- Mint
- Jeremiah
- Truffles
- Eunice
- Annalisa
- Axel
- Peanut
- Willow
- Wendy (japanese)



Spoiler: amiibo collection! (outdated again)







Oh and by the way, this is a real impressive list if i say so myself. You would be lucky if you could find a Mario in my region. Yes it is that bad.


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 1, 2015)

My brother has Toon Link but we don't have a Wii U​


----------



## matt (Sep 1, 2015)

I think the amiibo general discussion thread is used to show your amiibo

But anyway I have villager, ness, marth, Dr Mario and inkling boy


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 1, 2015)

These are the amiibo that I have got on preorder right now.

8-Bit Mario Classic Colour x2
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch x5
No.46 R.O.B x2
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo x2
No.48 Mii Brawler x3
No.49 Mii Sword Fighter x2
No.50 Mii Gunner x2
No.51 Mewtwo x2
8-Bit Mario Modern Colour x2
Chibi-Robo x2
Shovel Knight x2

These are the amiibo that I currently own.

Super Smash Bros. Collection
[Listed in Release Order]
44/55 (80% Complete)



Spoiler



1. Mario
2. Peach
3. Yoshi
4. Donkey Kong
5. Link
6. Fox
7. Samus
8. Wii Fit Trainer x2
9. Villager x2
10. Pikachu
11. Kirby x2
12. Marth x2
13. Zelda x2
14. Diddy Kong
15. Luigi
16. Little Mac x2
17. Pit x2
18. Captain Falcon x2
19. Rosalina x2
20. Bowser x2
21. Lucario x2
22. Toon Link
23. Sheik
24. Ike x2
25. Shulk x2
26. Sonic the Hedgehog x2
27. Mega Man x2
28. King Dedede x2
29. Meta Knight x2
30. Robin x2
31. Lucina x2
32. Wario x2
33. Charizard x2
34. Ness x2
35. PAC-MAN x2
36. Greninja x2
37. Jigglypuff x2
38. Palutena x2
39. Dark Pit x2
40. Zero Suit Samus x2
41. Ganondorf x2
42. Dr. Mario x2
43. Bowser Jr. x2
44. Olimar x2

Super Mario Bros. Collection
6/6 (100% Complete)

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
5. Toad x2
6. Bowser

Splatoon Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Inkling Squid x2
2. Inkling Girl x2
3. Inkling Boy x2

Yarn Yoshi Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Yarn Yoshi Green x2
2. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue x2
3. Yarn Yoshi Pink x2


 
Duplicates Total: 39
TOTAL AMOUNT: 96 (As of 6th of August 2015)


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 1, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> These are the amiibo that I have got on preorder right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why you have doubles??


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 1, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> why you have doubles??


I have doubles as I am a collector and I effectively would not be able to actually use my amiibo if I only had singles of each.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 2, 2015)

matt said:


> I think the amiibo general discussion thread is used to show your amiibo
> 
> But anyway I have villager, ness, marth, Dr Mario and inkling boy



Well not really, i have some experience with that thread lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> My brother has Toon Link but we don't have a Wii U​



That is really unfortunate...


----------



## matt (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok well here's mine picture


----------



## lars708 (Sep 2, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> These are the amiibo that I have got on preorder right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually expected that you would have more than this hahah! I mean are the Super Mario amiibo that hard to find in NA?

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Ok well here's mine picture
> View attachment 145875



I actually do not like the reprint Villager. So happy that i got a original one.

By the way, how did you upload this? If i try to upload a photo from my pc or anything else it fails.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2015)

Gold Mario, Green Yarn Yoshi, Rosalina,
Sheik, Link, Marth, Robin,
Toon Link, Zelda, Dark Pit, Palutena, Pit, Lucina, Ike,
Peach, Luigi, Inkling Girl, Squid, Inkling Boy, Kirby, Villager,
Mario, Toad, Yoshi

+


Spoiler: And my latest addition is Shulk!











Haven't bothered rearranging my display to fit Shulk in perfectly, so for now he just sits with Yarn Yoshi. I'm moving in a couple weeks so no point.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 2, 2015)

Tina said:


> Gold Mario, Green Yarn Yoshi, Rosalina,
> Sheik, Link, Marth, Robin,
> Toon Link, Zelda, Dark Pit, Palutena, Pit, Lucina, Ike,
> Peach, Luigi, Inkling Girl, Squid, Inkling Boy, Kirby, Villager,
> ...



Oh whoa nice collection! Did you just find Shulk on the shelves or did you import him?


----------



## matt (Sep 2, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Oh whoa nice collection! Did you just find Shulk on the shelves or did you import him?



Shulk has been briefly available on GAME recently

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> I actually expected that you would have more than this hahah! I mean are the Super Mario amiibo that hard to find in NA?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The original villager has massive eyes   I love mine


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Oh whoa nice collection! Did you just find Shulk on the shelves or did you import him?



Thank you! 

I imported him from Japan. Managed to get him at retail price with free shipping. Had to wait a couple weeks for him to arrive but it was worth it.


----------



## matt (Sep 2, 2015)

Shulk is now available on GAME.co.UK
14.99 in stock


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 2, 2015)

This is my current collection. I plan on trying to get Olimar when his wave is released in stores this month, and I'll probably try and get ZSS as well, if I like the look of her


----------



## Javocado (Sep 2, 2015)

The whole squad and methods of obtaining.

*Purchased:* Kirby, Jigglypuff, Link, SM Mario, Silver Mario, Ness, Wario, Pac-Man, Luigi, Zero Suit Samus, Toon Link, Wii Fit Trainer, Little Mac, Greninja, Sheik, Zelda, Robin, Smash Mario, SM Bowser, Donkey Kong, Bowser, Palutena, and Dark Pit.

*Traded up for:* Captain Falcon, Shulk, Diddy Kong, Rosalina, Pit, Toad, Sonic, Meta Knight, and Gold Mario, 

*Gifted to me:* Yoshi, Peach, King Dedede, Pikachu, Lucario, Marth, Mega Man, Lucina, Fox, Villager, and Ike.


Have every Smash amiibo currenty out in NA except Samus and Charizard.
Looking to cop the Splatoon 3-pack as well.

Also, just biding my time until the next wave very soon!!


----------



## Temari (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll post a pic later, but I have ~
Pikachu
Greninja
Jigglypuff
Charizard
Villager
Ness
Kirby
Meta Knight
King Dedede
Toon Link
Pacman
Silver Mario                           
Link
Rosalina (thank you badcrumbs!)

I have a few others, but they're gifts for people in the forum so I won't say which ones c:

I still need to get Lucario and the Splatoon 3 pack. I will be getting Mewtwo and Lucas as soon as they come out in America, as well as the Yoshi yarns and the AC amiibos ovo~ 

Also, original Villager looks like a Chinese bootleg imo (sorry not sorry to those who actually like the first print lol?)


----------



## Javocado (Sep 2, 2015)

Temari said:


> I have a few others, but they're gifts for people on the forum so I won't say which ones c:



I told you that you didn't have to get me Samus, but thank you very much. I really appreciate it to the fullest.

On another note, yes 1st Villagers does look like a wank lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

Isn't this what the Amiibo general discussion thread is for??  Why do we need two threads to discuss Amiibo??


Anyway, to stay on topic I currently own 11.  Zelda, Luigi, Diddy Kong, Mario, Fox, Toad, Pac-Man, Peach, Yoshi, Pikachu, and Bowser.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 2, 2015)

matt said:


> Shulk is now available on GAME.co.UK
> 14.99 in stock



Yeah well, living in The Netherlands sucks lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ryu said:


> Isn't this what the Amiibo general discussion thread is for??  Why do we need two threads to discuss Amiibo??
> 
> 
> Anyway, to stay on topic I currently own 11.  Zelda, Luigi, Diddy Kong, Mario, Fox, Toad, Pac-Man, Peach, Yoshi, Pikachu, and Bowser.



Nah not really, not a lot of people appreciate it in that thread if you say "I have a Villager amiibo!". Because some would respond like "Are you trying to make me jealous? I can never find them just GTFO with your amiibo".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> On another note, yes 1st Villagers does look like a wank lol.



Maybe i just like mine too much because i got used to it... Dunno. I saw a reprint in a store about a week ago and i was like: "Ugh poor Villager, look what they have done to you".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Temari said:


> I'll post a pic later, but I have ~
> Pikachu
> Greninja
> Jigglypuff
> ...



Why are you buying gifts for people on the forum? (Not trying to insult anyone or something but i am curious lol)
Nice collection by the way! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> The whole squad and methods of obtaining.
> 
> *Purchased:* Kirby, Jigglypuff, Link, SM Mario, Silver Mario, Ness, Wario, Pac-Man, Luigi, Zero Suit Samus, Toon Link, Wii Fit Trainer, Little Mac, Greninja, Sheik, Zelda, Robin, Smash Mario, SM Bowser, Donkey Kong, Bowser, Palutena, and Dark Pit.
> 
> ...



Oh my god, i would marry the person who would give me a King Dedede amiibo! Also i like your way of how you arrange your in box amiibo!


----------



## JCnator (Sep 2, 2015)

Rather than putting up a huge list, I decided to take a few pictures about my amiibo collection (excluding my SM Bowser) with my rather shoddy iPhone 4s camera, since I'm too lazy on taking high quality pictures and I want them to eat less of your Internet's bandwidth.













Yup, the amiibo are just above my 720p TV that I use for gaming. I'm running out of room for my future amiibo, as I'm already asking myself where to put R.O.B., Mr. Game & Watch, Duck Hunt and even more restocks. For around ten more amiibo, I could use the row above the huge stereo music player that is already occupied by my Wii Remote holder, Furgle disc holders and a Nookling plush.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

I only have Kirby and Marth as I only stared collecting this month.

I'm planning to buy ZSS and Olimar next month when they come out and I'm also looking for Jigglypuff and Rosalina and Luma c:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 2, 2015)

Bowser...
Bowser JR...
Capt. Falcon...
Diddy Kong... 
Donkey Kong... 
Dr. Mario...
Fox McCloud...
Kirby... 
Little Mac...
Luigi... 
Mario (reg and gold)... 
MegaMan... 
Olimar...
Pac-Man...
Peach... 
Pitt...
Rosalina...
Samus... 
Sheik... 
Sonic... 
Toad... 
Toon Link... 
Villager... 
Yoshi... 
Zelda...

Might be forgetting a couple... I ordered Wario but he still hasn't come


----------



## Temari (Sep 2, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Why are you buying gifts for people on the forum? (Not trying to insult anyone or something but i am curious lol)
> Nice collection by the way!



Because there's a LINE chat and I have made friends with the other amiibo lovers so I bought them birthday gifts lol.




Javocado said:


> I told you that you didn't have to get me Samus, but thank you very much. I really appreciate it to the fullest.



Ya know there are other people in the chat who like amiibos beside you lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> - snip -



It's the Smash Brothers crew jamming out to some music from the stereo!  XD...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 3, 2015)

I'd post a picture, but my Amiibo collection is kind of small and my merchandise shelf is quite cluttered. So, here's who I hve:

-Dark Pit
-Bowser
-Charizard
-DK
-Inkling Girl
-Shulk


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I'd post a picture, but my Amiibo collection is kind of small and my merchandise shelf is quite cluttered. So, here's who I hve:
> 
> -Dark Pit
> -Bowser
> ...




That's funny.  I've seen a million Diddy Kongs, but no Donkey Kong Amiibo.  Oh well


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 3, 2015)

Ryu said:


> That's funny.  I've seen a million Diddy Kongs, but no Donkey Kong Amiibo.  Oh well



That's kind of strange. There's _always_ a DK in one of my local stores. I'm kind of surprised that he's not more common in other places.


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I actually do not like the reprint Villager. So happy that i got a original one.



That's what I thought at first, too. But once you actually see them side by side and stare at them long enough you really come to hate the original villager amiibo. The original is so bad.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 4, 2015)

Jake. said:


> That's what I thought at first, too. But once you actually see them side by side and stare at them long enough you really come to hate the original villager amiibo. The original is so bad.



Maybe i just got used to the original lol. I preordered 10 Animal Crossing amiibo card packs by the way! I am really hyped now i've played a demo of the game. I thought that it would be really boring but it is a perfect game to play while in bed xD Just like Pokemon, i really enjoy playing while in bed, don't judge me xD


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Sep 4, 2015)

amiibo collection as of today


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2015)

Klauser_Bateson said:


> amiibo collection as of today




Lol, it looks like they're standing on bleachers for a football game.  XD...


----------



## Llust (Sep 5, 2015)

my collection or rather the shelf im using for them is really messed up and unorganized bc i keep using them and putting them in random places afterwards -- so id rather not take a pic. the amiibos i have are link, toon link, kirby, mario, luigi, villager, peach and zelda. ive been looking for sheik for months but never found her ><


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

Updated my list with KING DEDEDE!!1!!!!11! AND DIDDY KONG! Got them from my friends for my birthday! (September 8th is my real birthday but today was the party for friends.) I love them so much ♡♡ I even got two ?15 e-shop cards from them!  I AM SO HAPPY!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 6, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Updated my list with KING DEDEDE!!1!!!!11! AND DIDDY KONG! Got them from my friends for my birthday! (September 8th is my real birthday but today was the party for friends.) I love them so much ♡♡ I even got two ?15 e-shop cards from them!  I AM SO HAPPY!


Awesome! I didn't get any amiibo for my birthday.  because I already had all of the amiibo that were available in that month...


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Awesome! I didn't get any amiibo for my birthday.  because I already had all of the amiibo that were available in that month...



Lol poor you. Better luck next time  xD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Awesome! I didn't get any amiibo for my birthday.  because I already had all of the amiibo that were available in that month...




I guess you could say you got more than you need before your birthday even arrived, XD...


----------



## Cress (Sep 8, 2015)

I took a picture of my entire collection on a waterslide (I have too much free time it isn't even funny)






Spoiler: Close Ups
















Yes Wii Fit Trainer is pushing DeDeDe down the slide because he's too big for a life preserver or something idk


----------



## Android (Sep 8, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/ODXFQ
I usually keep them besides the TV in the living room, but I arranged them with my other Nintendo stuff for a contest so I might as well just post it here as well.

For the lazy:
Mario, Peach, Link, Donkey Kong, Yoshi, Pikachu, Kirby, Samus, Fox, Marth, Villager, Wii Fit Trainer, Zelda, Diddy Kong, Luigi, Pit, Bowser, Rosalina, Sheik, Toon Link, Megaman, Sonic, Lucario, Ike, King Dedede, Wario, Charizard, Pacman, Ness, Jigglypuff, Palutena, Dark Pit, Inkling Boy, Girl, and Squid, Toad, Silver Mario, and custom Daisy. 

I've also preordered the Retro 3-pack and Dr. Mario, and I just ordered Captain Falcon from Walmart Mexico, but I don't have high hopes for that actually arriving.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 8, 2015)

you guys realize nintendo doesnt have to make games anymore.............. anyway here's my completed collection

(smash series)
bowser
yoshi
charizard

(super mario series)
mario

(splatoon series)
boy
girl


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I took a picture of my entire collection on a waterslide (I have too much free time it isn't even funny)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bahaha, that's hilarious.  They're all riding the water slide, XD...


----------



## lars708 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah! Got some more miibs! Dark Pit, Zero Suit Samus, Bowser Jr., Dr. Mario and Pikachu!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah! Got some more miibs! Dark Pit, Zero Suit Samus, Bowser Jr., Dr. Mario and Pikachu!



That's great!  Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ryu said:


> That's great!  Hope you enjoy them!



I will hahaha!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

I hope this works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -

It did work! Omg, well here is a photo of my collection!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 10, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I hope this works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have the rare Derpy Kong next to Bowser. XD


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I see you have the rare Derpy Kong next to Bowser. XD



Out of all you things you could say, you say that... Why? XD Also, it looks worse on this photo than it actually is.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I hope this works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's 26 Amiibo!  One for each letter of the alphabet.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 12, 2015)

My Dad has put up some shelves for me to put my amiibo collection on.
I could only fit 28 of them on my shelves for now though. I will be buying some more wood for shelves at some point in the future.
But here is a picture of my amiibo on the shelves.

My Dad also drew AND painted the Legend of Zelda characters on the wall.



Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> My Dad has put up some shelves for me to put my amiibo collection on.
> I could only fit 28 of them on my shelves for now though. I will be buying some more wood for shelves at some point in the future.
> But here is a picture of my amiibo on the shelves.
> 
> ...



Damn, that looks amazing!  



Spoiler: I don't like my own new set-up very much...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Damn, that looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't like my own new set-up very much...




Ooh... Amiibo bubble wrap!  XD


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Ooh... Amiibo bubble wrap!  XD



Yep. 

Moving very soon and I'd be so mad if any of them got damaged.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Yep.
> 
> Moving very soon and I'd be so mad if any of them got damaged.



Understandable  I don't have amiibos but if my expensive things I actually own would broke I'd be so sad..


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 12, 2015)

heres mine (started collecting at wave 4 lol)



Spoiler:  







i was so close to Ness... -cri-


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Damn, that looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't like my own new set-up very much...



That's exactly what I did when I moved into my new apartment last month. I couldn't risk damaging one and not being able to replace it!

I already posted my collection, but here's a picture of my 2 new amiibo in front of the collection I already posted


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2015)

I just started collecting a few weeks ago, so i only have rosalina ;P
i'm getting jigglypuff, kirby and mario for christmas and i'm planning to buy luigi soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Yep.
> 
> Moving very soon and I'd be so mad if any of them got damaged.




Well better safe than sorry is what I say.


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's my latest update of my collection. I have orange them in order like I put the mario ones first then the zelda amiibo's second etc...

I am gonna put Dr. Mario next to Rosalina and right next to the Splatoon pack I will put Baby Bowser jr once I get him and in the bottom empty space were Charizard and Olimar is I will put the retro 3 pack when I get it this month.



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Here's my latest update of my collection. I have orange them in order like I put the mario ones first then the zelda amiibo's second etc...
> 
> I am gonna put Dr. Mario next to Rosalina and right next to the Splatoon pack I will put Baby Bowser jr once I get him and in the bottom empty space were Charizard and Olimar is I will put the retro 3 pack when I get it this month.
> 
> ...




Looks nice!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ohh i should update my collection, i totally forgot to post that i got then8-bit mario amiibo


----------



## lars708 (Sep 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 27, 2015)

I will take pictures later, as I have company coming over soon. 

I have Pikachu and Inkling Girl. Would I take pictures of my Amiibo cards too??



My mom has an Olimar Amiibo downstairs and she said I may get it but not at this time because I spent a lot of money on the 25th.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> My Dad has put up some shelves for me to put my amiibo collection on.
> I could only fit 28 of them on my shelves for now though. I will be buying some more wood for shelves at some point in the future.
> But here is a picture of my amiibo on the shelves.
> 
> ...



that's some really fantastic forgery

you should post all of it


----------



## skweegee (Sep 27, 2015)

I currently have Pikachu, Sonic, Bowser, and the Classic Color 30th Anniversary Mario, with an Amiibo Retro 3-pack currently being shipped to me. I also have Amiibo Cards for Benjamin, Amelia, Midge, Alli, Bluebear, and Saharah.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice collections!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 28, 2015)

The amiibo I have are:

- Invisible amiibo
- Nonexistent amiibo
- Nothing amiibo
- Imaginary amiibo
- Another nothing amiibo
- Another invisible amiibo
- Another imaginary amiibo

Yeeeaaaaaaaah... ;-;


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> The amiibo I have are:
> 
> - Invisible amiibo
> - Nonexistent amiibo
> ...



Aww poor you!


----------



## Javocado (Sep 28, 2015)

51.
It's almost time to open these bad boyz.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Javocado said:


> 51.
> It's almost time to open these bad boyz.



I love how you arranged them <3 Just how i would do it! But i unboxed all my amiibo already so eh...


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice Collection you have there. I only have 29 amiibos from super smash bros and the only amiibo I am missing from Mario party 10 is gold Mario. I still need a while more to catch up to you lol.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Nice Collection you have there. I only have 29 amiibos from super smash bros and the only amiibo I am missing from Mario party 10 is gold Mario. I still need a while more to catch up to you lol.



ONLY!? That is still a lot of amiibo my friend ^^'


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 28, 2015)

I have almost none... I only have Kirby, Donkey Kong, Mario, Dr. Mario, Zelda, and Sonic... ;-;


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ike, Samus, King Dedede, Marth, Link, Zelda, Doctor Mario, Bowser Jr., Ganondorf, Toad, and Peach.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 28, 2015)

Cam said:


> Ike, Samus, King Dedede, Marth, Link, Zelda, Doctor Mario, Bowser Jr., Ganondorf, Toad, and Peach.



Ooh, I'm jelly, you have a ton of rare ones!


----------



## Raffy (Sep 28, 2015)

I have Kirby, Marth, ZSS and Olimar! 
not alot but still fun to play against c:


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Ooh, I'm jelly, you have a ton of rare ones!



Did you actually see my initial post? Hahah 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raffy said:


> I have Kirby, Marth, ZSS and Olimar!
> not alot but still fun to play against c:



I know right! When amiibo came out i only had 3 amiibo for 3 months. I played a lot with them and had tons of fun! (But it became an addiction right after that lmao)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2015)

I have Dr. Mario too now!  Upping my total Amiibo count to 12.... I know that's a lame number for Amiibos, but I'm not exactly crazy about them....


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Sep 29, 2015)

Recently added the Retro 3-Pack, Hammer Slam Bowser Skymiibo, and Modern 8-bit Mario to my collection. Here's a pic:



Spoiler


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Klauser_Bateson said:


> Recently added the Retro 3-Pack, Hammer Slam Bowser Skymiibo, and Modern 8-bit Mario to my collection. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The Hammer Slam Bowser Skymiibo? lmao he looks so ugly.


----------



## Klave (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok so I couldn't find them all but I am pretty sure that all of the amiibo in my house (mine and my siblings') are pictured at least once below:



Spoiler





















Here's the breakdown of what's mine and what isn't:


Spoiler



Mine:
-Dark Pit
-Robin
-Lucina
-Pit
-Palutena
-Link
-Ike
-Marth
-Rosalina
-Villager
-Silver Mario
-Yarn Yoshi
-Olimar

My siblings have:
-Greninja
-Charizard
-Mario
-Samus
-Kirby
-Diddy Kong
-Pikachu



I think I have pretty much everyone I want except Toon Link which I'll get once I have money/a need for him. I might get the Chibi-Robo amiibo and maybe Isabelle/Tom Nook as well. I'll be getting amiibo cards for sure. c:


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Updated my amiibo collection oh and here is a photo! 



Spoiler: amiibo collection!


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey where did you get that display shelf I have been desperately trying to find a good display shelf for my figurines. But I haven't had any luck in finding any good ones ?.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Updated my amiibo collection oh and here is a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: amiibo collection!



WHY DO YOU TAUNT ME SO?!?!?! I'M SO JELLY!!! I'M A PEANUTBUTTER AND JELLYFISH SANDWICH!


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 29, 2015)

This is an update of my collection so far with my two new amiibo's I got. this coming month I am gonna buy Dark Pit and Lady  Palutena as well as Pitt hopefully.

I don't know I have this thing where everything has to be in order or some sorts that's just me lol XD..

Smash bros amiibo



Spoiler











Mario Party 10 amiibo



Spoiler


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Hey where did you get that display shelf I have been desperately trying to find a good display shelf for my figurines. But I haven't had any luck in finding any good ones ?.



It is just a regular bookshelf from IKEA hahah!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

Klave said:


> Ok so I couldn't find them all but I am pretty sure that all of the amiibo in my house (mine and my siblings') are pictured at least once below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's a lot of Amiibo right next to each other!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 30, 2015)

Instead of posting a massive list on topics like these as I used to do, I think that I will just simply say...

*All of the currently released amiibo figures... Some of them even twice. 
Some amiibo figures (eg. Mr. Game & Watch) five times. lol*


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 30, 2015)

I will update my collection this month coming up when I get more amiibo's. Hopefully I be able to snag Lady Palutena at least this month and also be able to quickly pre-order  Chibi Robo this weekend coming up at Gamestop as well.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> I will update my collection this month coming up when I get more amiibo's. Hopefully I be able to snag Lady Palutena at least this month and also be able to quickly pre-order  Chibi Robo this weekend coming up at Gamestop as well.



Good luck! Today i was able to find the inklings so i added them to my collection


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 1, 2015)

Yay me! I now have proof that I will be able to get the Chibi-Robo amiibo!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 2, 2015)

marvel at my collection and weep at my ruining the collector's value



Spoiler















also, hooray for the room these are in having absolutely zero lighting (who the **** designed this ****? it is the very first room you walk into when entering the place), making it literally impossible to tell if focus and etc were correct or not


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 2, 2015)

Who else is exited for the Chibi-Robo amiibo? I AM! #HYPE #Chibi-Robo #Amiibos #Hashtag #yEvenBotherWhenHashtagsDon'tWork #yRuStillReadingThis? #PointlessHashtagIsPointless


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2015)

I keep them in front of my tv where I can always see them and be reminded that I actually make bad decisions.




That final empty space is for Kirby if I can find one anywhere on earth for less than 30$.



Spoiler: the rest of them. i am disgusted.












i'll probably open these other Marios someday idk, I just don't have anywhere to display them rn. Thankfully it's awhile before the AC amiibos. Kinda want that big yarn Yoshi too though ugh.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Zane said:


> I keep them in front of my tv where I can always see them and be reminded that I actually make bad decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a special shelve for them and now they are standing above my TV! (If you want to see it go to the first post of this thread)


----------



## Megan. (Oct 5, 2015)

My small collection:






I'm looking forward to the Animal Crossing Amiibo, I'm going to try and collect them all.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> My small collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait a second, is Haku Mitsune actually an Amiibo now??


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 6, 2015)

my collection


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> my collection



Please marry me... I NEED THE SQUID GRAAAAAHH


----------



## Applelicious (Oct 10, 2015)

Pick up these 3 amiibo's today two of them was from my local Toys R Us and the 8 bit Mario one was from my local Gamestop. 



Spoiler


----------



## lars708 (Oct 11, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Pick up these 3 amiibo's today two of them was from my local Toys R Us and the 8 bit Mario one was from my local Gamestop.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




LITTLE MAC WAAAAAAH!


----------



## Llunavale (Oct 11, 2015)

Crappy camera...took multiple pics...
I want to get more amiibo, however money is finite unfortunately! 



Spoiler


----------



## lars708 (Oct 12, 2015)

Llunavale said:


> Crappy camera...took multiple pics...
> I want to get more amiibo, however money is finite unfortunately!
> 
> 
> ...



You have a very nice collection though!


----------



## mintellect (Oct 12, 2015)

I have Peach, Mario, Zelda, and Pikachu, aka the most common ones in NA.

Liek if u cri every tiem.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 13, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I have Peach, Mario, Zelda, and Pikachu, aka the most common ones in NA.
> 
> Liek if u cri every tiem.



I cri every tiem T-T


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 13, 2015)

My current ones! 
The Splatoon trio, Robin, and Lucina are my favorites. 

Amiibo card collection is not complete.


----------



## Applelicious (Oct 17, 2015)

Manage to pick this guy up at Best Buy yesterday and was able to pre-order Falco as well at Best Buy at their customer service area x3. I am loving these restock Best buy, Gamestop and my local Toys R us have huge amount of amiibo's restock o-o.. I was worried that where I live that I was gonna have bad luck in buying amiibos and that my local stores where not gonna have any restock. I was sure wrong on that XD.

Omg I am so close to finishing my smash bros amiibo set x.x... I still need like 22 amiibo's left to finish my smash bros amiibo set x.x..




Spoiler


----------



## adrino (Oct 17, 2015)

I've only taken a recent picture using my Smash series amiibo.




Just need Falco and the DLC characters and the roster is complete! And the Miis too I suppose.

Not shown are: SM Series Mario, Luigi, Yoshi, Toad, Silver Mario, Gold Mario, Inkling Boy and Girl, Classic Mario, Modern Mario, Pink and Blue Yarn Yoshis.


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> My current ones!
> The Splatoon trio, Robin, and Lucina are my favorites.
> 
> Amiibo card collection is not complete.



Adding to my collection: Green, Blue, and Pink Yarn Yosi, as well as a Marth that is being mailed to me as payment for art. I'll take another picture once Marth arrives.~


----------



## lars708 (Oct 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Adding to my collection: Green, Blue, and Pink Yarn Yosi, as well as a Marth that is being mailed to me as payment for art. I'll take another picture once Marth arrives.~



Inkling Squid aaaaah! I need it but there is literally no way to get it T-T i hope that i can buy it from someone later lol


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 19, 2015)

Good luck! I pre-ordered my set when they first came around. I knew Splatoon was being hyped quite a bit and I was really excited for it. I just didn't expect the triple pack to sell out as quickly as it did. I feel super fortunate. They're probably still my favorite set.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Good luck! I pre-ordered my set when they first came around. I knew Splatoon was being hyped quite a bit and I was really excited for it. I just didn't expect the triple pack to sell out as quickly as it did. I feel super fortunate. They're probably still my favorite set.



I know right, the thing is, i live in Europe. The only way to get the Squid here is via the limited editon pack. Which is not going to be restocked. The triple pack however, IS going to be restocked so i am pretty screwed...


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh no! I guess that would be the best bet, with you ending up with extras if you already have the other two. Maybe someone would want the extras?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Oh no! I guess that would be the best bet, with you ending up with extras if you already have the other two. Maybe someone would want the extras?


Extras of what? I don't mind having some extras.


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 19, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Extras of what? I don't mind having some extras.



The Inkling Girl and Inkling Boy. I'm not sure if Lars already has either of those, so buying the triple pack would leave them with extras.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> The Inkling Girl and Inkling Boy. I'm not sure if Lars already has either of those, so buying the triple pack would leave them with extras.



I do have those unfortunately. Also the tri-pack is not even sold here in Europe. It sucks so hard. I honestly think that this is just plain rude from Nintendo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> Extras of what? I don't mind having some extras.



Watch out i am going to be honest here. A bit too honest probably but oh well.

This might be a good moment to stop Jason. Don't you think you have enough already? I am quite sick of you teasing me with your collection, it is not funny. Not everyone has the money for it. You do even not buy them with hard earned money. I have to work (like most people) for my amiibo, you just have a study grant. Oh and if i get doubles, i would give them to someone who do not have them yet. They deserve them more than you do.


----------



## Coach (Oct 20, 2015)

I have:

*Smash:*
King Dedede
Villager
Olimar
*Mario Party:*
Silver Mario
Toad
Bowser
Peach

+ Some amiibo cards

I would post photos, but I don't have a good camera and I keep them in a draw so they don't get dusty. 

I'm also planning to pick up one of the Yarn Yoshis (Provided they actually work with Mario party 10) and all of the animal crossing ones possible!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 20, 2015)

Coach said:


> I have:
> 
> *Smash:*
> King Dedede
> ...



Nice! Dedede is on my wanted list...


----------



## Vida (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't have that many:

Inkling Girl
Inkling Boy
Inkling Squid
Mewtwo
Jigglypuff
Blue Yarn Yoshi
Rosalina (2x)


----------



## lars708 (Oct 23, 2015)

It is still a nice collection though!


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 25, 2015)

I will post a picture when my blue yarn yoshi comes in the mail, but:

Ike
Samus
Marth
King Dedede
Lucario
Greninja
Peach
Link
Zelda
Toad
Bowser Jr.
Dr. Mario
Ganondorf
Blue Yarn Yoshi


----------



## lars708 (Oct 26, 2015)

I decided to stop by a toy store since i was really close to one today because i visited my grandma and they had the 30th anniversary Mario amiibo modern colours! So picked one up of course and so happy with it! Even though it is practically useless i like it a lot because i am a huge Mario fan so the anniversary amiibo are like a dream coming true.


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Oct 26, 2015)

NOT FAIR i have 0 amiibo and you 33! Just give one to me. Why are you never buying one for me


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 26, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> NOT FAIR i have 0 amiibo and you 33! Just give one to me. Why are you never buying one for me


I have 65 amiibo.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 26, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have 65 amiibo.



thx 4 rem1nd1ng u$!!!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 26, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> thx 4 rem1nd1ng u$!!!


Peppy Wendy did not know...


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have 65 amiibo.



Some things never change


----------



## lars708 (Oct 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Peppy Wendy did not know...



Lol she's my sister she only posts here to bug me


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's an updated picture of all my amiibo... yeah.

View attachment 154372


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh nice collection, i want Lucina but she is very rare here. I hope my brother could find her maybe. He was buying it for me he said but he has not found it!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 2, 2015)

I just got myself Olimar and Samus. Olimar because i like Pikmin and Samus because she was really cheap, only 10 euros for a new in box amiibo! It is a Japanese version though so this is my very first foreign amiibo (and it isn't even a rare one lol). 

Oh and this is also the first time i ripped the box open, i normally cut out the bottom and keep the box as nice as possible but since Samus was Japanese and the box would look weird along the others i decided to rip it open. And man, it felt amazing! It is so statisfying to just rip the cardboard off and peel the artwork off the plastic! 

This sets my current figure total at 35! It is becoming a great looking collection if i say so myself!


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Here's an updated picture of all my amiibo... yeah.
> 
> View attachment 154372



Someone needs to unbox those amiibos.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 2, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Someone needs to unbox those amiibos.



i dont even have ssb4 idek why i have them

i just like collecting them i guess, i've unboxed villager but thats only bc his box was damaged


----------



## lars708 (Nov 2, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> i dont even have ssb4 idek why i have them
> 
> i just like collecting them i guess, i've unboxed villager but thats only bc his box was damaged



I like them better when they are outside of the box lmao... I bought a new shelve spefically for my amiibo and they look so nice in it! I mean i like the boxes but i also like to use them and this shelve is just perfect... I will take a photo and post it here later!


----------



## Iris Mist (Nov 2, 2015)

I have Link, Toon Link and Zelda. Planning on getting Sheik and Ganondorf soon, if I can find them at fair prices.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 2, 2015)

I have *Link* and *Inkboy* (not sure that's its name).


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I have *Link* and *Inkboy* (not sure that's its name).



It is Inkling Boy hahah!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh speaking of which, does this mean that you have Splatoon?


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 3, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Oh speaking of which, does this mean that you have Splatoon?



Yes it does. Got it yesterday, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Yes it does. Got it yesterday, but haven't tried it yet.



Oh well, i recommend you playing through the singleplayer campaign first before going online since it teaches you a lot of useful techniques!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 6, 2015)

Picked up the Inkling Squid amiibo today! They are put out very early though since they are set to release at the 20th of this month. But oh well i don't mind having it earlier of course! ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

I wish I could afford amiibo's haaaa ^^;;
 I have a Wii U, but I just don't understand the purpose of amiibo's! ;_______;


----------



## Bubble Pop (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's mine, now including Mewtwo and Chibi Robo!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bubble Pop said:


> Here's mine, now including Mewtwo and Chibi Robo!



What i can not find Mewtwo or Chibi Robo, am i blind or is this an outdated photo?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 6, 2015)

I can't post a picture, but I have...



Spoiler: Amiibos



Kirby, Mario, Donkey Kong, Link, Olimar, Yoshi, Dr. Mario, Chibi-Robo, R.O.B., Sonic, Inkling Squid, Inkling Boy, Inkling Girl, Zelda, Duck Hunt, Mr. Game & Watch, and Blue Yarn Yoshi.


 Well, there's my collection.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Nov 6, 2015)

lars708 said:


> What i can not find Mewtwo or Chibi Robo, am i blind or is this an outdated photo?


Oh sorry, yeah, that photo is a few days old, I got Mewtwo and Chibi today, I meant it like 'That's my collection but it now includes Mewtwo and Chibi'.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bubble Pop said:


> Oh sorry, yeah, that photo is a few days old, I got Mewtwo and Chibi today, I meant it like 'That's my collection but it now includes Mewtwo and Chibi'.



Ahh that's a nice collection! I am not going to get Mewtwo, the DLC characters don't even interest me enough to buy them as playable characters so picking up the amiibo is no go for me hahah! I am also nearly done with my collection. The last amiibo i want is the Mega Yarn Yoshi. Finding it won't be a challange for sure but having enough money in time is another thing...


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 8, 2015)

An update on my collection since I got Villager today


----------



## lars708 (Nov 8, 2015)

I shpuld update my picture as well oopsies

- - - Post Merge - - -

Done and done, i updated my photo! Let me know what you think of it! ^^


----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2015)

Aside from my great wall of amoobi, I have these little cuties hanging on the shelf.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 14, 2015)

Want a Pink Yarn Yoshi amiibo for your collection? 
Here's your shot!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334269-Line-One-Year-Celebration-SCAVENGER-amp-AMIIBO


----------



## derpymayor (Nov 14, 2015)

Marth (one in the box and one I opened)
Ike x2 (same as marth) 
Rosalina
Both princess peach 
Luigi
Yoshi
Toon link
Zelda
Fox
Meta Knight 
Robin
Lucina
Shulk
Inkling girl
Zero Suit Samus
Palutena
Pink yarn yoshi
Isabelle + Digby
Reese, Cyrus, K.K.
All of series 1 amiibo cards


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 15, 2015)

I just got the Inklings and squid since I play _Splatoon_ so much. Although I am very much enjoying _Yoshi's Woolly World_ and would very much like to get that adorable Mega Yarn Yoshi, the price for that Amiibo is silly and as a Toys R Us exclusive is sold out at every one nearby. The only other Amiibo at this time I am interested in getting is Kirby, since I play so many Kirby games and would love a decent toy/figurine of him.

(Now if there were a Pippy Amiibo (the figurine, not the card).... Yeah, yeah, I know: ain't happening.)


----------



## lars708 (Nov 25, 2015)

Updated my list and finally added my amiibo cards lol


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 25, 2015)

I have 44 amiibo cards and a Mewtwo figurine.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 25, 2015)

It's coming along nicely I'd say


----------



## emolga (Nov 25, 2015)

Rosalina
Inkling girl
Inkling boy
Ness
Isabelle
Digby
39 amiibo cards


----------



## toddishott (Nov 26, 2015)

I am going to put them in a spoiler because I have a lot...



Spoiler



Charizard x2
Pikachu
Lucario
Toon Link
Link
Zelda
Shiek
Ganondorf
Luigi
Rosalina
Bowser
Wario x2
Diddy Kong
Donkey Kong
Kirby
Villager
Zero Suit Samus
March
Greninja
King Deedee
Wii Fit Trainer
Pit
Dark Pit
Captain Falcon
Samus
Pacman x2
Shulk
Pikman
Bowser Jr
Sonic
Mario
Toad
Mega Man
Jigglypuff
ROB
Duck Hunt
Inkling Boy & Girl
Squid 
Dr. Mario
Ness
Ike
Little Mac
Meta Knight
Fox
Chibi Robo



I really love amiibos.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 26, 2015)

toddishott said:


> I am going to put them in a spoiler because I have a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayy that IS a lot! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> It's coming along nicely I'd say



I agree, i wish i had those ;v;


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 26, 2015)

Could someone please rate my collection as of the 20th of November?



Spoiler



Super Smash Bros. Collection
52/56 (92.86% Complete)

No.1 Mario
No.2 Peach
No.3 Yoshi
No.4 Donkey Kong
No.5 Link
No.6 Fox
No.7 Samus
No.8 Wii Fit Trainer x2
No.9 Villager x2
No.10 Pikachu
No.11 Kirby x2
No.12 Marth x2
No.13 Zelda x2
No.14 Diddy Kong
No.15 Luigi
No.16 Little Mac x2
No.17 Pit x2
No.18 Captain Falcon x2
No.19 Rosalina x2
No.20 Bowser x2
No.21 Lucario x2
No.22 Toon Link x2
No.23 Sheik x2
No.24 Ike x2
No.25 Shulk x2
No.26 Sonic the Hedgehog x2
No.27 Mega Man x2
No.28 King Dedede x2
No.29 Meta Knight x2
No.30 Robin x2
No.31 Lucina x2
No.32 Wario x2
No.33 Charizard x2
No.34 Ness x2
No.35 PAC-MAN x2
No.36 Greninja x2
No.37 Jigglypuff x2
No.38 Palutena x2
No.39 Dark Pit x2
No.40 Zero Suit Samus x2
No.41 Ganondorf x2
No.42 Dr. Mario x2
No.43 Bowser Jr. x2
No.44 Olimar x2
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch x5
No.46 R.O.B x2
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo x2
No.48 Mii Brawler x3
No.49 Mii Sword Fighter x2
No.50 Mii Gunner x2
No.51 Mewtwo x2
No.52 Falco x2

Super Mario Collection
6/6 (100% Complete)

1.	Mario
2.	Luigi
3.	Yoshi
4.	Peach
5.	Toad x2
6.	Bowser

Splatoon Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1.	Inkling Squid x2
2.	Inkling Girl x2
3.	Inkling Boy x2

Yoshi?s Woolly World Collection
3/4 (75% Complete)

1.	Yarn Yoshi Green x2
2.	Yarn Yoshi Light Blue x2
3.	Yarn Yoshi Pink x2

Super Mario 30th Anniversary Collection
2/2 (100% Complete)

1.	8-Bit Mario Classic Colours x2
2.	8-Bit Mario Modern Colours x2

Chibi-Robo Collection
1/1 (100% Complete)

1.	Chibi-Robo x2

Animal Crossing Collection
8/8 (100% complete)

1.	Tom Nook
2.	Mabel
3.	Reece x2
4.	Lottie x2
5.	Cyrus x2
6.	K.K. Slider
7.	Isabelle x2
8.	Digby x2

Singular amiibo Total: 75
Duplicate amiibo Total: 61
TOTAL AMOUNT: 136 (20th of November 2015)


----------



## lars708 (Nov 26, 2015)

Got a Mega Yarn Yoshi a few hours ago, i was a bit shocked by the price but it is so cute!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 27, 2015)

I got my first amiibo today! I got peach so I could play the amiibo board feature on MP10


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 30, 2015)

I just picked up an 8bit Mario (modern color).  Is that still rare, or is Nintendo overstocking them to Walmart for the holidays???


----------



## Javocado (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler: Main roster is finally complete!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

Ive had my wii u since may and i still dont have any amiibos XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



toddishott said:


> I am going to put them in a spoiler because I have a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats like 588$ worth O.O


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 13, 2015)

I picked up a Luigi amiibo today at my local GAME Store.

I just need Mario, Peach, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Link and Pikachu and I will have a complete NiB and OoB Super Smash Bros. Collection apart from the Super Smash Bros. amiibo releasing next year.


----------



## matt (Dec 16, 2015)

Spoiler: My current amiibo collection



Ness
Villager
Marth
Classic Colours Mario
Splatoon Inkling boy
Dr Mario

Tom Nook
Isabelle
Digby
Lottie
Reese
Cyrus
Mabel
KK Slider


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jan 1, 2016)

Bump! I like seeing photos of people's collections


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 1, 2016)

I got the Blue Yarn Yoshi for Christmas! He's so cute I'm gonna have to get the other two.

Quick question- if I bought Japanese Amiibo would they work with my Wii U? Idk if they are region locked or anything? I don't care about the packaging I just like the figurines and unlocking stuff :3


----------



## JCnator (Jan 1, 2016)

Yoshisaur said:


> I got the Blue Yarn Yoshi for Christmas! He's so cute I'm gonna have to get the other two.
> 
> Quick question- if I bought Japanese Amiibo would they work with my Wii U? Idk if they are region locked or anything? I don't care about the packaging I just like the figurines and unlocking stuff :3



Regardless of the region where you bought amiibo from, all of them will work with any system's region. In other words, region-lock on amiibo isn't a thing.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine's not really a collection since I only have three, but I have Link, Sheik, and Lucina and I'm quite happy with them. I'm going to train Sheik soon, and I love using them in Super Mario Maker! I'm hoping I'll get the Roy amiibo, and even the Corrin amiibo if that ever happens


----------



## lars708 (Jan 2, 2016)

JeffreyAC said:


> Bump! I like seeing photos of people's collections



Yikes! I still haven't updated my collection! I am so forgetful...


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's mine:

*Animal Crossing*
Cyrus
Digby
Isabelle
K.K. Slider
Lottie
Mabel
Reese
Tom Nook

*Super Mario*
Mario
Mario Gold
Mario Silver
Peach
Luigi
Bowser
Yoshi
Toad

*Super Mario Bros. 30th Anniversary*
8-bit Mario (Classic Color)
8-bit Mario (Modern Color)

*Super Smash Bros.*
Bowser Jr.
Diddy Kong
Donkey Kong
Dr. Mario
Pac-Man
Pikmin & Olimar
Villager
Wario

*Yoshi's Woolly World*
Yarn Yoshi Blue
Yarn Yoshi Green
Yarn Yoshi Pink

I think that's it for a while since I'm broke


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 2, 2016)

JeffreyAC said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> *Animal Crossing*
> Cyrus
> ...


Would you like to see my amiibo collection JeffreyAC?


----------



## Zulehan (Jan 2, 2016)

My brother and sister had the same idea because now I have both the green and blue yarn Yoshi. So adorable. For some reason didn't quite impress me how big Yoshi's nose is until now.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jan 2, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would you like to see my amiibo collection JeffreyAC?



Of course! I love seeing pictures of them! I might post one of mine once I'm done with my setup (which is coming along slowly)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 2, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would you like to see my amiibo collection JeffreyAC?



I would only like to see your collection if you post pictures. 

You've made your collection in written form very clear, everyone wants to see the pictures.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 3, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> You've made your collection in written form very clear, everyone wants to see the pictures.


Awwww but everyone else is posting lists...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Awwww but everyone else is posting lists...


You've posted your list too many times. 

I wanna see pictures. OwO


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 3, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> You've posted your list too many times.
> 
> I wanna see pictures. OwO


I have shown pictures of my collection before.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have shown pictures of my collection before.



You have?


Show me. :0


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 3, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> You have?
> 
> 
> Show me. :0


I am PRETTY sure CERTAIN they are in the amiibo General Discussion Board.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 4, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am PRETTY sure CERTAIN they are in the amiibo General Discussion Board.



Well post them here, this is the ''Post your amiibo collection" thread after all!

Also i am fine with you posting a list again here since this is a thread dedicated to it. I in fact created this to seperate the bragging from the real the discussions on the Official amiibo discussion thread.


----------



## Holla (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm getting my Dad to make little slide in things for my current shelf I use to display my Amiibo on so that I can spread them out more and have more space. (The shelf has 3 sections but each part is way too high for Amiibo).

Once I get the slide ins I'll be sure to post of pic of my collection here. It sure has come a long way from what is was just a year ago, as I only had Pikachu and Yoshi then haha.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 4, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I would only like to see your collection if you post pictures.
> 
> You've made your collection in written form very clear, everyone wants to see the pictures.


Alright. Here are the pictures then. I have not taken photos of my Super Smash Bros. Collection as I am waiting to find a second Peach amiibo and I only take photos of complete sets with all duplicates present.



Spoiler



There are a total of 48 amiibo shown in these photos.
My Super Smash Bros. Collection has a total of  amiibo and I will be uploading a photo of that one just as soon as I have found a second Peach amiibo from that collection. 

*These are all UK PAL amiibo as I don't do imports.*

*Super Mario Collection*






*Yoshi's Woolly World Collection*





*Splatoon Collection*





*Super Mario 30th Anniversary Collection*





*Chibi-Robo*





*Animal Crossing Collection*


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Alright. Here are the pictures then. I have not taken photos of my Super Smash Bros. Collection as I am waiting to find a second Peach amiibo and I only take photos of complete sets with all duplicates present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's awesome. Good job on the collection!


I can't wait until you post your smash bros one xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 4, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Wow that's awesome. Good job on the collection!
> 
> 
> I can't wait until you post your smash bros one xD


Thanks. My Super Smash Bros. Collection consists of 103 amiibo. xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 4, 2016)

I have at long last found the final amiibo that I was needing... The Peach amiibo.
I found it at GameSeek. They are a fantastic shopping site that have many of the amiibo that you need for competitive prices. 

http://gameseek.co.uk/


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 4, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Regardless of the region where you bought amiibo from, all of them will work with any system's region. In other words, region-lock on amiibo isn't a thing.



Thanks! Might get some. The Japanese imports are cheaper sometimes on the rarer ones


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd rather not, it's kind of extensive, so I'd rather just post the AC/dnm ones- yes, I AM that big a fan of both!!


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 6, 2016)

matt said:


> View attachment 145875



Is that villagers eyes down? Dude if it is, that could go for about double the price of NZ retail! ($50.00 NZD)

I has Kirby


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 6, 2016)

Dubstep4Dayz said:


> Is that villagers eyes down? Dude if it is, that could go for about double the price of NZ retail! ($50.00 NZD)


I doubt it... That is the reprint Villager amiibo and not a misprint Villager amiibo.


----------



## matt (Jan 6, 2016)

Jason I'd love to see your shovel knight amiibo 
I've seen all the rest


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 6, 2016)

matt said:


> Jason I'd love to see your shovel knight amiibo
> I've seen all the rest


Sure matt.  I'd love to show it you. xD



Spoiler











I am not fond of the 6+ on the box. But I guess it is a minor detail that I am going to have to live with, but I have said to Yacht Club Games that the 6+ is mainly for American amiibo boxes.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 7, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Sure matt.  I'd love to show it you. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow it's dusty


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 7, 2016)

I have received my Peach amiibo today along with my second Shovel Knight amiibo.
I have now completed my goal of getting two of each amiibo from the Super Smash Bros. Collection.



Spoiler



The amiibo shown in the picture below are as follows.

No.1 Mario x2
No.2 Peach x2
No.3 Yoshi x2
No.4 Donkey Kong x2
No.5 Link x2
No.6 Fox x2
No.7 Samus x2
No.8 Wii Fit Trainer x2
No.9 Villager x2
No.10 Pikachu x2
No.11 Kirby x2
No.12 Marth x2
No.13 Zelda x2
No.14 Diddy Kong x2
No.15 Luigi x2
No.16 Little Mac x2
No.17 Pit x2
No.18 Captain Falcon x2
No.19 Rosalina x2
No.20 Bowser x2
No.21 Lucario x2
No.22 Toon Link x2
No.23 Sheik x2
No.24 Ike x2
No.25 Shulk x2
No.26 Sonic the Hedgehog x2
No.27 Mega Man x2
No.28 King Dedede x2
No.29 Meta Knight x2
No.30 Robin x2
No.31 Lucina x2
No.32 Wario x2
No.33 Charizard x2
No.34 Ness x2
No.35 PAC-MAN x2
No.36 Greninja x2
No.37 Jigglypuff x2
No.38 Palutena x2
No.39 Dark Pit x2
No.40 Zero Suit Samus x2
No.41 Ganondorf x2
No.42 Dr. Mario x2
No.43 Bowser Jr. x2
No.44 Olimar x2
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch x2 (+3 Additional Mr. Game & Watch amiibo)
No.46 R.O.B x2
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo x2
No.48 Mii Brawler x2
No.49 Mii Sword Fighter x2
No.50 Mii Gunner x2
No.51 Mewtwo x2
No.52 Falco x2

*This is the best quality that I could get with all of the figures inside of the one picture.*


----------



## xBlablahi (Jan 7, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have received my Peach amiibo today along with my second Shovel Knight amiibo.
> I have now completed my goal of getting two of each amiibo from the Super Smash Bros. Collection.
> 
> 
> ...



whoaaaaaa! How much money did you put into all that


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 7, 2016)

xBlablahi said:


> whoaaaaaa! How much money did you put into all that


A *LOT*. That is all that I can really say.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2016)

please learn to love yourself


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 8, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Wow it's dusty


Not good to say I have asthma...


----------



## lars708 (Jan 8, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Not good to say I have asthma...



Me too so i keep everything i have dust free lol


----------



## frio hur (Jan 9, 2016)

i just have mewtwo and chibi robo.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 9, 2016)

Mines on instagram xD
Here : https://www.instagram.com/p/_BKcnxC5gW/?taken-by=chocomagii


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2016)

here is me embarrass collection that i have been meaning to post for a while







i also have jigglypuff, mewtwo, gold & silver mario, robin and marth still in the box. probably gonna sell robin and marth coz i dont want them


----------



## lars708 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jake. said:


> here is me embarrass collection that i have been meaning to post for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooo why is it embarassing...

You have a lot of them!


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Ooooo why is it embarassing...
> 
> You have a lot of them!



Coz I have too many LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 16, 2016)

I've got R.O.B., Greninja, PAC-MAN, Wario, Duck Hunt Dog, Jigglypuff, G&W, 2 Yoshi, Ness, Bowser, Toad, Boy Inkling, Girl Inkling, Green Squid, Fox, Falco, Pink Yarn Yoshi, Isabelle, Digby, Lottie, and Tom Nook.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

Got Ness and PAC-MAN now too! Kinda tempted to get Captain Falcon, Mega Man and Sonic now so i can get all the Mario Kart 8 costumes. Haven't seen any of those in a while though...

Also that Bayomiibo is mine!


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Can't post a picture at the moment, but I have:
Jigglypuff, Marth, Captain Falcon, Ganondorf, Zelda, Link, Palutena, Duck Hunt, R.O.B., Game & Watch, Luigi, Silver Mario, Pink Yarn Yoshi, and Inkling Girl.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

I love my Michael Cera amiibo.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 12, 2016)

Jake. said:


> here is me embarrass collection that i have been meaning to post for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gime da robin an marth plz kthxbai


----------



## lars708 (Feb 13, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> gime da robin an marth plz kthxbai



I will fite you with mine


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 13, 2016)

Kirby, pink yarn Yoshi, Mewtwo, Zelda and Palutena. I have just a few amiibo cards(Digby, Joan, Lionel and Lopez), although my birthday is coming up in a week and I'm hoping for a few from Link, Dark Pit, Lucario and Inkling Girl, as well as more cards from both series 1&2.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Feb 14, 2016)

*Update!!! *

Here's mine:

*Animal Crossing*
Cyrus
Digby
Isabelle
K.K. Slider
Lottie
Mabel
Reese
Tom Nook

*Super Mario*
Mario
Mario Gold
Mario Silver
Peach
Luigi
Bowser
Yoshi
Toad

*Super Mario Bros. 30th Anniversary*
8-bit Mario (Classic Color)
8-bit Mario (Modern Color)

*Super Smash Bros.*
Bowser Jr.
Diddy Kong
Donkey Kong
Dr. Mario
Pac-Man
Pikmin & Olimar
Villager
Wario

*Yoshi's Woolly World*
Yarn Yoshi Blue
Yarn Yoshi Green
Yarn Yoshi Pink
Big Yarn Yoshi (NEW)


And hopefully I'll get a bunch more in a couple of weeks! (I need all the new AC Amiibos)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 14, 2016)

I have...

*Super Smash Bros.*



Spoiler



Mario, Luigi, Bowser, Bowser Jr., Peach, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Dr. Mario, PAC-MAN, Villager, Falco, Fox, Ness, Lucas, Link, Zelda, Sheik, Kirby, Meta Knight, Mewtwo, Pikachu, Lucario, Jigglypuff, Greninja, Zero Suit Samus, Shulk, Duck Hunt, R.O.B., Mr. Game & Watch, Marth, Ike, Sonic, Little Mac, Captain Falcon, Olimar, Mii Gunner, Mii Sword Fighter, and Mii Brawler.



*Animal Crossing*



Spoiler



Kicks, Mabel, Tom, Isabelle, Digby, and Lottie.



*Splatoon*



Spoiler



Inkling Boy, Inkling Girl, and Inkling Squid.



*Misc.*



Spoiler



Green Yarn Yoshi, Blue Yarn Yoshi, Green Yarn Yoshi, Chibi Robo, Toad, and Shovel Knight.


----------



## skweegee (Feb 15, 2016)

Updated list (not including amiibo cards):

Pikachu
Sonic
Bowser
Mr. Game and Watch
Mario 30th Anniversary (Classic)
Mario 30th Anniversary (Modern)
Inkling Boy
Inkling Girl
Mabel
Isabelle
Digby
Tom Nook


----------



## lars708 (Feb 15, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have...
> 
> *Super Smash Bros.*
> 
> ...



You have so much O.O 

I want the Blue Yarn Yoshi T-T


----------



## NerdHouse (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 15, 2016)

Here are my Smash, AC amiibos and Amiibo cards i custom made the Fox, Pikachu and Mewtwo... sorry about the scratch on Jambette... there was a sticker attached to her card once...


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 15, 2016)

lars708 said:


> You have so much O.O
> 
> I want the Blue Yarn Yoshi T-T



I still need a lot more, though! And I know for a fact that Nintendo isn't done with the amiibo business, so there's even moe I need.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 15, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I still need a lot more, though! And I know for a fact that Nintendo isn't done with the amiibo business, so there's even moe I need.


I happen to have 171, currently.


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 15, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I happen to have 171, currently.



Why would you possibly need 171? What a waste of money imo


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 15, 2016)

White Claw said:


> Why would you possibly need 171? What a waste of money imo


I wouldn't be able to unbox 85 amiibo otherwise.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Jake. said:


> here is me embarrass collection that i have been meaning to post for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a lovely set-up! Did you buy the stand, or make it out of something?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 15, 2016)

Spoiler: Potential Large Image = My Super Smash Bros. Collection with Lucas









Here is the larger picture if you want more detail: http://i.imgur.com/fyY1Wfr.jpg

The Legend of Zelda drawings on the walls were done by my Dad


----------



## NerdHouse (Feb 15, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Spoiler: Potential Large Image = My Super Smash Bros. Collection with Lucas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 16, 2016)

I've just added Celeste, Blathers, and Resetti to my collection! 

I have a thing for owls in general, and Resetti is fun, too! Hopefully I can post images tomorrow.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Apr 23, 2016)

I went on a shopping spree and end up buying all the ones I was missing, so I now have a so-far complete collection (except for Gold Megaman, what an ugly packaging!), here's my list:

*Animal Crossing*
Blathers
Celeste
Cyrus
Digby
Isabelle
K.K. Slider
Kapp’n
Kicks
Lottie
Mabel
Reese
Resetti
Rover
Timmy & Tommy
Tom Nook

*Super Mario*
Bowser
Luigi
Mario
Mario Gold
Mario Silver
Peach x2
Toad x2
Yoshi

*Yoshi's Woolly World*
Yarn Yoshi Blue
Yarn Yoshi Green
Yarn Yoshi Pink
Big Yarn Yoshi

*Others*
8-bit Mario (Classic Color)
8-bit Mario (Modern Color)
Chibi-Robo
Inkling Boy
Inkling Girl
Inkling Squid
Shovel Knight
Wolf Link

*Super Smash Bros*
Bowser
Bowser Jr.
Captain Falcon
Charizard
Dark Pit
Diddy Kong
Donkey Kong
Dr. Mario
Duck Hunt
Falco
Fox
Ganondorf
Greninja
Ike
Jigglypuff
King Dedede
Kirby
Link
Little Mac
Lucario
Lucas
Lucina
Luigi
Mario
Marth
Mega Man
Meta Knight
Mewtwo
Mii Brawler
Mii Gunner
Mii Swordfighter
Mr. Game & Watch
Ness
Pac-Man
Palutena
Peach
Pikachu
Pikmin & Olimar
Pit
R.O.B. (Famicom)
R.O.B. (NES)
Robin
Rosalina & Luma
Roy
Ryu
Samus
Sheik
Shulk
Sonic
Toon Link
Villager
Wario
Wii Fit Trainer
Yoshi
Zelda
Zero Suit Samus


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Spoiler: Potential Large Image = My Super Smash Bros. Collection with Lucas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He finally got a decent camera!  Impressive. You've more amiibo on your wall than I saw on the shelves in GAME this afternoon (and that includes duplicates!).


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 24, 2016)

Tina said:


> He finally got a decent camera!  Impressive. You've more amiibo on your wall than I saw on the shelves in GAME this afternoon (and that includes duplicates!).


LOL That's a old pic...

I have two R.O.B (Famicom Colour) amiibo, two Roy amiibo and two Ryu amiibo now.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2016)

All I have is a Pikachu and a squid (no kids)


----------



## MayorVillager (May 28, 2016)

Well, I wouldn't call mine a collection, because I'm not a collector.
-Mario
-Zelda
-Luigi
-Inkling Girl
-Squid
-Inkling Boy
That's all I've got :/


----------



## classically.trained (May 30, 2016)

I have Link, Mable, and the HHD version pf Tom Nook. As you can see, Im not a collector. I have a hard time spending $10-$20 for a (admittedly cool looking) plastic figure. In fact the only reason I have Mable and Tom is because I bought them for $4 each off Amazon.
I do have 3 or 4 packs of Amiibo cards though.


----------

